# John Deere DP6000 burned up



## sargent (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi, I have a John Deere DP6000 portable generator whose capacitors have had a severe meltdown. The generator head is a mecc alte spa MR2 series, 5.5KVA rating. J-D does not carry these generators nor their parts any longer. When I went to the mecc-alte website, I could find the drawings for the gen head, but no part number for the capacitors. Other parts shops I have tried say they are no longer available. Would anyone know the part number or the rating of the capacitors so I can find a couple to get this thing going again? Thanks..


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

the caps should either have the farads and voltage printed on them or on a label if you cant find the exact same brand of cap find a similar one with the same farads and voltage and you'll be fine


----------



## sargent (Dec 5, 2014)

thats the problem. one is completely melted beyond recognition and the others label was cooked to ashes since it was beside the 1st one


----------

